# Steroids+Girlfriend...You whats coming



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

As the title says, the girlfriend saw my vials when they got delivered, she went ape$hit, even though I promised her i wouldnt do pinning and only tabs, so didnt tell her as she would of reacted to was best to keep quiet.

Anyway she picked me up from work saying she was either gonna tell my mum or I tell her that I was gonna start pinning.

Thennnnnn she told her mum and dad, her dad could understand why I wanna do it as he goes to the gym, said he would of done them if he was my age, but said she I was to lay a finger on her he'd make sure I never walk (fair enough)

Her mum said id be a failure for taking that.

Basically the hole situation is about 'how bad steroids are' shes worried about if I wasnt able to have kids. Get roid rage. Spots the usual

They wanna talk to me obviously to change my mind on it all.

So could anyone give me a few articles on how aas and how much bull$hit the media and 'scientists' try to give aas a bad name. And the positives about it, also I remember a film I watched about the 3 brothers that used aas to help them, so I could go in ready handed

Sorry for the long essay but its the shortest I could write it. Cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

She told her mum and dad ????

She be long gone pal......

Who she tell next ???...Police ? :whistling:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Personally, i'd consider if the relationship is worth it.

But i hope it all works out for you, i can imagine how akward this must be


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Why don't you just man up a bit mate? If your mrs can't accept you, should you have to hide things from her? No trust there in my opinion. On to the next one!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Time for A new girlfriend


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

If your not married and don't have any kids then sack her off.

She sounds a bit mental.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

How long have you been in the relationship fella ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tell her she's taking steroids (contraceptive pill) lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Tbh it probably is over. I said id chuck it away. But I know I couldnt carry on the relationship knowing that shes stopping me from my one passion I really enjoy

Another chat again today, eurgh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

imagine what it would be like being married.... , telling her mummy and daddy??? how old is she, 12 ?


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

who runs your life you or the GF tell her to fvck off,n tell her dad if he threatens you again you will fvck him up big time,she just seems like trouble mate


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> As the title says, the girlfriend saw my vials when they got delivered, she went ape$hit, even though I promised her i wouldnt do pinning and only tabs, so didnt tell her as she would of reacted to was best to keep quiet.
> 
> Anyway she picked me up from work saying she was either gonna tell my mum or I tell her that I was gonna start pinning.
> 
> ...


Heres the film your thinking of bro






bigger stronger faster...


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck fella..........my Mrs has never had a problem with me using gear.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

She went running to her mum and dad!!! I would have the raving hump over that, does she do that after all arguments. It isnt down to you to convince them wether there good or bad, its down to you if you want to do them and she just has to accept that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Only thing you can do is educate them m8, unfortunately the tv doesn't make it easy. Brainwashing the majority into that way of thinking.

That or get rid of her.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

how'd she manage to see your gear when it was delivered ... unless you showed it to her?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Tell her she's taking steroids (contraceptive pill) lol


Same argument i use when people slag steroids off


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Trust is the foundation of any relationship.

If you can't trust your woman to keep schtum, what else will she blab about when the time comes?

Sorry to say it mate but I'd seriously think about what your relationship's going to be like in the future.

As for the literature? I wouldn't bother. Doubtful you'll change her mind unless she's really prepared to put some effort into reading up. Even then, there's two sides to the coin and if she's any way anti, she's probably always going to come down that side.

If you are going to try to make a go of the relationship, just tell her you aren't going to use and then just make 100% sure that you don't get caught.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I_so_l8 said:


> How long have you been in the relationship fella ???


2years 8months



Fatstuff said:


> Tell her she's taking steroids (contraceptive pill) lol


Lol to right. She took some type of steroids for her prickly heat lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldnt be with her end of mate.

Your decision but no relationship is going to work on the basis of one partner controlling the other.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

You'd think after 2 years the girl would understand a mans needs


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Trust is the foundation of any relationship.
> 
> If you can't trust your woman to keep schtum, what else will she blab about when the time comes?
> 
> ...


Agree with this.

No point in trying to change people's opinions.

My mrs dislikes the fact that I use gear, but doesn't interfere. Has a bit of a moan about how much time I spend in the gym but thats pretty standard.

I tell her everything and I can trust her to keep things to herself. I would find life hard if I was living with a gossip/tell-tale.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

She's told her mum and dad.....

She's gonna tell your mummy on you!!

How old are you? Man up. Your a grown man, live it how you choose.

Personally you should have been honest from the off. If she didn't like it then she can do one.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with the majority of everyones opinions on this, I'm fortunate to have a girlfriend who understands why I do it and that it's a passion of mine. To be fair, if it's your passion and she can't understand why you want to do it it's not worth the relationship because at the end of the day you are the one who will be unhappy the whole time having to hide things.

People mainly judge the use of steroids because of the lack of knowledge and pure ignorance, but as soon as you mention the 1000's of people that die each year from alcohol abuse, smoking related illnesses and drugs they soon turn there nose up at it. I've always said I'd rather do steroids then drink or smoke as every other aspect of my life is 100x healthier than anyone else I know, regular exercise, no alcohol, drugs or smoking.

Anything she's ever asked about it I've just given her links to articles etc so she can understand what I'm taking, she's a nurse so that also helps!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My mrs told me that if I used gear I could go live at my moms lol

I just decided to use it anyway as she was so blatantly bluffing, now she says nothing, I just don't rub the jabs in her face out of respect as I know deep down she doesn't like the idea of her fella injecting illegal substances into his body. Can't blame her really!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I think my misses would be happier if i decided to take gear as opposed to me applying for the army :lol:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Plenty of posts like this which i can understand. Look you have to realise that average joe has been fed al their lives, information that steroids are deadly. Not just a health risk. Your friends and family are going to be worried/angry because they believe that your doing something that eill destroy your life and possibly effect theres. The only way throughthe situation is to uderstand this but also try to talk with them. Discuss the amounts and substances your going to use. Discuss how you will be carefull and hygenic. Respect the substance. If you have any side effects that nagatively affect them you will stop your cycle.

You then need to get to an equilibrium that is also fair to your needs. Start your cycle si everybidy knows. Then continue to update everyone. In the end they will see that these horror stories are overhyped and indeed your in control of these powerfull hormones and have no intention of destroying lives over them. Dont dump your misses over gear bro


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

My whole family are aware of me using gear. I have a strong family and even my in-laws are ok with it. I can't see the problem, it's your body and know one can stop you from enhancing it dude.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My point being she is probably just trying it on?


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

On hind sight mate should of been up front from the beginning. Then she can't say anything


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

She does tell her mum everything, tbh I dont care if they know disagree or agree with it, as I know about the pros and cons. My mates have said they couldnt be as strict as me in regards to no drinking. No rec. No **** foods.

The gear was in a parcel I took out the stuff she needed to see facing the packet to me. And she said oh whats in here then read it. Thats what u get for being nosey lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The Big Dog said:


> Personally you should have been honest from the off.


I dunno if that's always the best policy.

I haven't told my missus I'm using. Why? 'Cos she'd go apesh*t and I can't be bothered with the hassle. If she found out, I know I'd get a load of grief for a couple of days and then she'd live with it. But I also know that it could poke it's head up later down the line - for instance if I shout at the kids, I could be accused of roid rage. My attitude is "Why bother with that sh*t"?

I find it easier to just to get on and quietly do my thing. If she finds out later down the line, then I'll deal with the fallout. I've no worries about a total sh*tstorm but I'm all for a quiet life and not making waves when I see that there's no need to.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't go down the route of trying to argue that it's healthy because it isn't (and bigger, faster, stronger would be a terrible documentary to use-one of the brothers even committed suicide. Best you can do is get on with it and if you're alright she'll probably grow used to it.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I should of been upfront from the start but I knew how she'd react so was best if I kept it quiet.

Shes deadly serious about ending it

iv said I wouldnt be a bellend on it. Take pct, hcg. Run only at 500mg pw

Really winds me up how aas gets such a bad man. But yet if I was to go out every weekend sniff endless amounts of coke eat junk it'd be acceptable


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I dunno if that's always the best policy.
> 
> I haven't told my missus I'm using. Why? 'Cos she'd go apesh*t and I can't be bothered with the hassle. If she found out, I know I'd get a load of grief for a couple of days and then she'd live with it. But I also know that it could poke it's head up later down the line - for instance if I shout at the kids, I could be accused of roid rage. My attitude is "Why bother with that sh*t"?
> 
> I find it easier to just to get on and quietly do my thing. If she finds out later down the line, then I'll deal with the fallout. I've no worries about a total sh*tstorm but I'm all for a quiet life and not making waves when I see that there's no need to.


Well if you choose to live your life like that then best of luck to you. The truth has a even nastier way of catching up with people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

unfortunalty at the end of the day you cant educate someone whos not interested and believes what they have been told in the media or on the street (and it sounds like shes not interested in learning) , you are going to have to make make some hard decisions this weekend by the sound of it , good luck either way.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The Big Dog said:


> Well if you choose to live your life like that then best of luck to you. The truth has a even nastier way of catching up with people.


Nah. I don't pull one off behind her back and then go running to her telling her I've just had a w*nk.

I don't see pinning as being much different - it's just w*nking with a needle.

No big deal but also nothng that I need to be upfront about.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Nah. I don't pull one off behind her back and then go running to her telling her I've just had a w*nk.
> 
> I don't see pinning as being much different - it's just w*nking with a needle.
> 
> No big deal but also nothng that I need to be upfront about.


If it was no big deal then you'd be honest but as I said if that's the way you live your life then good luck. In my life my relationship is built on trust.....


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> If it was no big deal then you'd be honest but as I said if that's the way you live your life then good luck. In my life my relationship is built on trust.....


X2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

She won't finish with u, like I said shes just trying it on as a means to get u to stop! It's a cnuts trick tbh but some women are like that I'm sorry to say. It's controlling behaviour, if she loves u she will stay with u, if she leaves u she was probably looking for a way out!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

She said she hates the idea of me pinning. Although it would be ok to keep on taking tabs.

What a **** weekend already! Dreading to tell her I might be playing golf tomo hah


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The Big Dog said:


> If it was no big deal then you'd be honest but as I said if that's the way you live your life then good luck. In my life my relationship is built on trust.....


Trust has got f*ck all to do with it. I've already explained that she'd live with it. I could just live without the inconvenience it will cause me for a few days.

As for it being no big deal - it cuts both ways and I've already explained that. If it's no big deal, it's not something I need to make a song and dance about.

I trust my missus and she trusts me, but do I tell her *everything*? No. Show me a guy who says he tells his missus *everything* and 9 times out of 10, I'll show you a complete and utter b*ll****ter.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> She said she hates the idea of me pinning. Although it would be ok to keep on taking tabs.
> 
> What a **** weekend already! Dreading to tell her I might be playing golf tomo hah


Tell her that pinning is probably better for you!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

You won't change her mind bud tried it with my misses sadly I gave up gear as I had to much to loose.

Sometimes look at her all quite watch tv and think man I could punch you in the ya selfish b1tch.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Trust has got f*ck all to do with it. I've already explained that she'd live with it. I could just live without the inconvenience it will cause me for a few days.
> 
> As for it being no big deal - it cuts both ways and I've already explained that. If it's no big deal, it's not something I need to make a song and dance about.
> 
> I trust my missus and she trusts me, but do I tell her *everything*? No. Show me a guy who says he tells his missus *everything* and 9 times out of 10, I'll show you a complete and utter b*ll****ter.


Who are you trying to convince? Yourself or Everyone else?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Or if you want to avoid arguments for now keep it somewhere else. My mate kept his gear round mine, use to jab after work before he went home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Educate her, only way she'll learn.

If she doesn't want to know, then that's the end of that.

But if she's reasonable she'll learn, maybe even understand, but at the very least, she'll back off.

But to me, the damage has already been done by blabbermouth, so i'd be fking that right off tbh.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

not sure why all the conversation about it. the geeza is blatently going to chuck the vials and continue being a doormat to this bird whos only been in his life 2 years. ive had pairs of trainers longer than that


----------



## MortalSin84 (Oct 7, 2012)

i just watched this documentary this morning, very good


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Most people think pinning is going to be followed by smack or something.

I'm sure when your full of test and drilling her 5/6 times a day she won't be complaining.

Get them to watch bigger, faster, stronger. It's a good unbiased documentary


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your story and I do hope that you are able to find a solution to some of the challenges at hand.

However I strongly agree that trust is everything; what is more concerning here in your girlfriend attitude and willingness to engage in what I deem rather questionable antics. Manipulation of any form should have no place in a union and that of a childish disposition needs to be ironed out.

I am not necessarily calling upon you to leave your lady however you better start putting your foot down or this situation and many more will spiral out of control.

I wish you well with it all.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

B1tch took my gear she'd be straight out the door.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> B1tch took my gear she'd be straight out the door.


How's ur missus these days?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

PACEY said:


> Or if you want to avoid arguments for now keep it somewhere else. My mate kept his gear round mine, use to jab after work before he went home.


Cant keep it anywhere non of my mates have their own place.



OldManRiver said:


> Educate her, only way she'll learn.
> 
> If she doesn't want to know, then that's the end of that.
> 
> ...


Nah she wont listen. If someone tells her something eg her mum and dad she wont take anyones advise or listen

For example my mum offered her to train her to do book keeping but her dad said whats the point u wont get a qualification outta it. So she doesnt want to do it now



jake87 said:


> not sure why all the conversation about it. the geeza is blatently going to chuck the vials and continue being a doormat to this bird whos only been in his life 2 years. ive had pairs of trainers longer than that


Lol Nah iv made my mind up, Im not gonna chuck it as id be the unhappy one and extremely resentful after it. Whilst she'd be back to normal..**** that!



strongr said:



> Most people think pinning is going to be followed by smack or something.
> 
> I'm sure when your full of test and drilling her 5/6 times a day she won't be complaining.
> 
> Get them to watch bigger, faster, stronger. It's a good unbiased documentary


Did tell her id be humping her like mad!

Tempted see how it goes tonight but atm its about as good as over by our texts this morn


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not over lol.

How old r u both btw?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Should have shown her roid rage was overrated by smashing her one BEFORE jabbing.

Seriously though, if a woman did that to me shed be out the fookin door. It's one thing telling you no, it's another thing going round making you look like a cnut.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The Big Dog said:


> Who are you trying to convince? Yourself or Everyone else?


Am I f*ck.

All I'm saying that there's need to know and don't need to know. Anyone denying that reality is full of sh*t.

You're the one give it the big one about how "I'm perfect" and it's "all trust". B*llsh*t.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the cheese - are your pecs melting?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> B1tch took my gear she'd be straight out the door.


Your on gear


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> It's not over lol.
> 
> How old r u both btw?


Lol shall we have a wager on that haha

Im 21 shes 19


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some women do tell their mums' alot of things. But does your gf really tell her everything?

What goes on between the two of you, is for you both to sort out, & not for her to run to mummy. Unless it was something monumentally serious.

Does she truly think that injecting steroids is that serious, or is she just not mature enough for an adult relationship?

I'd be inclined to deflate the situation, so it doesn't quickly get right out of control. Tell he that you're gonna give the stuff away to a mate, then try & educate her.

But as has been said, I think her mind is made up. She sounds a bit young really. Whatever happens, look after your interests.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if she is 19 id definately be telling her to shut the fvck up. still wet behind the ears and doesnt know anything about anything


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

jake87 said:


> if she is 19 id definately be telling her to shut the fvck up. still wet behind the ears and doesnt know anything about anything


This (wet behind the ears)! Proof... she went running to her parents. Who the fack does that... oh wait kids


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

End the relationship.

The problem is steroids will now forever change the way she perceives you. She is another sheep blinded by the media on this issue. You can be the nicest guy in the world but the minute you show the slight bit of irritation she will blow it out of proportion and blame the steroids, thus in turn getting more angry with you as a person and causing constant drama.

Females and steroids do not mix. Take it from me mate, bail.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How's ur missus these days?


Haha we broke up because I'm a cvnt actually!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha we broke up because I'm a cvnt actually!


Say no more :rolleye:


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Call her bluff and tell her that you have already done an injection cycle and that she didn't even realise,no roid rage or anything.It seems that its not your health she's worried about just the idea of you getting roid rage and knocking her about.

IMO if you back down on this she has all the power thinking that she can rule you.At the end of the day she's 19 and immature and not educated enough on the matter to make a valid argument.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> Lol shall we have a wager on that haha
> 
> Im 21 shes 19


Lol I would have a wager with u on it, my ex tried that sh1t when I was young but it was about coke and pills. It's a way to try and control u, u put ur foot down and think logically is she going to throw away a 3 year relationship over something as trivial as gear. Pull the other one!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

That really fcuked me off when I asked if she told them, then said if I wont tell my mum she will!

Only time will tell finish work at 3 then going there.

Still cant believe she acted asif iv murdered someone it was that bad!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why's the OP been negged?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If any woman treated me like some wee child she would see the door.

I laugh at some guys allowing their gf or wifes order them about as if they are their mummys.

Its your body your life and as long as shes not effected by them then its simply none of her buisness, period.

To me thats just being a control freak and its a pitty some guys allow it to happen

I do what i want and when i please as long as its not effecting my family members in anyway.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Why's the OP been negged?


I asked if Leeds89 was on gear :innocent:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Your body do what you want. ask her to tell you why they are so bad since she knows so much about it then slap a ton of real info in her face. i did that with my gf of the time and within an hour she was like oh wow didnt know that so yeh


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> I asked if Leeds89 was on gear :innocent:


You asked it in a way that made you come across as a cvnt.... no wonder your gf hates you :lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> You asked it in a way that made you come across as a cvnt.... no wonder your gf hates you :lol:


Lol sorry hunny. Want me to bend over for you..but u gotta rep me first


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Barman said:


> Your body do what you want. ask her to tell you why they are so bad since she knows so much about it then slap a ton of real info in her face. i did that with my gf of the time and within an hour she was like oh wow didnt know that so yeh


Its just the idea of pinning she hates


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Lol sorry hunny. Want me to bend over for you..but u gotta rep me first


I have to "spread the love" first :thumbup1:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

"I'm telling my mummy and daddy on you"

Oh dear lord your gf sounds like a real catch....

Tell her to stop whinging or your telling her Dad she loves it up the a$$, see how she likes it... lol


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Am I f*ck.
> 
> All I'm saying that there's need to know and don't need to know. Anyone denying that reality is full of sh*t.
> 
> You're the one give it the big one about how "I'm perfect" and it's "all trust". B*llsh*t.


Hahaha ! You jumped in on my opinion to the OP.

I'm far from perfect and never said I was perfect. Your the one that's making yourself look a dick. Maybe you need to man up also.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

In all fairness mate what the fcuk does it have to do with her parents ... Nothing, would you want her dad to tell you everytime he's gone for a sh1t or he's just finished banging your mrs mum?! Dont take tgi's the wrong way but your bird is handling this childishly and needs to get a grip, she won't be complaining when your muscles are popping out your shirt and you look good now will she?! Oh and when she's getting sex at every opertunity


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

jake87 said:


> the cheese - are your pecs melting?


Lmao. He is getting very heated !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

not sure about the cheese but my head is melting now reading all this


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

she sounds very immature... get rid or just keep her going for the sex. tell her how it is, don't have 'chats' about it. my bird had a little moan and i told her how it was going to go. she accepted now she loves it because i get bigger!

when you do split up, apply to nale animal forum and get posting ;]


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

This is a fundemental moment in your relationship. One that will define how things will be from now on. As such you need to let her know not know that A) She can just lump it because sex with even the fittest bird eventually gets boring and a 4 plate bench never does, B) She will be jabbing you, and c) you want a sub to get back on t'internet and buy some HGH.


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Get her to watch bigger faster stronger lol!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

So, its ok for you take pills, but not inject??

Pills are MORE harmful(toxic) as they have to pass through your liver to be processed...

Sounds like you both should split anyway, she shouldn't be trying to control you and your decisions, she is entitled to have her opinion, she is probably just worried about what *could* happen and should speak to you about it...but all this telling you what you *can* and *can't* do..it's wrong! Then running to the parents...wtf??

You do as YOU want, if she isn't happy with it, then let her walk...let it be HER decision whether she can live with you making YOUR OWN decisions, by all means discuss your choices and explain to her why you are making those decisions...but they are your decisions to make. You can't control other peoples actions, only your own. Bare in mind this works both ways though, you gotta let her be a big girl and make her own decisions and mistakes, cause am sure she will make some decisions about her own life that you might not like.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

She sounds really annoying, and proper cheeky, i'll not voice my opinions


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> She sounds really annoying, and proper cheeky, i'll not voice my opinions


Because bumraping doesn't solve all of life's problems, deep down u know that!! Lol :lol:


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Does she tell her mum every time u smash her backdoors in 2


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Time to find another sugar wall to bust some test inside it sounds like shes not ready for a real man yet!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Two words. Dutch oven


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Lol her dads cool that's the one to be worried about, just say your dads cool with it.

I told my mrs I won't touch gear again,

So now I just do 1.5g test and 400mg mast once a week, and growth everyday day.

She don't know about test just pin it while she's at work.

She watches me jab growth told her its just a fat burning peptide, it's not "mind altering" like she suspects aas is lol.

She doesn't know I smashing her best mates backdoors in but I'm not going to tell her that either.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sounds like you got a proper snake in the grass there mate.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Get a g of test and a bit of mast in ya she will soon change her mind after the first session think lynx effect lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Get her dumped.

Before I was married and was just engaged I sat my future wife down and just told her about my roid use.

She wasn't happy but I tried to give her some education and the science behind it all, and let her see it's not as dangerous as has been made out.

As long as I just dabble here and there she doesn't mind, except when I rattle some test and try to hump her leg every day lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sawyer said:


> On hind sight mate should of been up front from the beginning. Then she can't say anything


This is the main thing.

If you've been going out with her a while and then start taking them you can understand her concern as she doesn't understand them so it's gonna take some work to convince her.

And if you've lied to her about your drug use from the start then she's gonna start wondering what else you've been lying about too....


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Makes me realise how good my women is she only asked today when I'm going 'back on ' , why I asked ' because I get more rough ' she said


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> As the title says, the girlfriend saw my vials when they got delivered, she went ape$hit, even though I promised her i wouldnt do pinning and only tabs, so didnt tell her as she would of reacted to was best to keep quiet.
> 
> Anyway she picked me up from work saying she was either gonna tell my mum or I tell her that I was gonna start pinning.
> 
> ...


yep here is my article,been squirting aas since i was 25 am now 51 much safer than chips,fck the scientists,fck the media,fck her parents and fck her and yes they do make you angry because they no fck all


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

shaney_b said:


> Get her to watch bigger faster stronger lol!!


Getting her to watch a video where one of the users kills himself in the end might not be the greatest idea haha. ( i might have got documentarys mixed up and this might not happen in bigger faster stronger)


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't be doing with a misses like that, running to mummy and daddy about your personal sh!t, fcuk that.

Imagine if you ever fcuked up big time and needed someone to talk too, but knowing you couldn't talk to her about it without thinking she's going to tell her mummy and daddy!

I'd personally get rid, she'd of been gone soon as she said I've told my mum and dad, still can't believe that, I'd be p!ssed right off if I was you!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Update from last night,

At first we wernt getting abywhere..then she asked if I could wait a week for her to think about what she wants(like fcuk first pin tomo) I said yeah to keep her quiet. Then she asked if she could sleep then went back to normal took me to work.

Updated my Facebook about the weather she commented saying 'dw Florida next year  ' so shes not going anywhere

Time to bang this test in me tomorrow then!

Fatstuff looks like you know my lady more then me! Hah


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Every one knows your lady


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yer i think his bro kills himself. Still alot of good info and facts though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> If your not married and don't have any kids then sack her off.
> 
> She sounds a bit mental.


i think she sounds like 99.9% of the population who are uneducated on the matter and to sack her off because she is in the norm of socities thinking is 'a bit mental'

OP I dont have any articles for you, but dont get rid of her because she doesnt understand!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Shes coming round. Just wont talk about it so ill just start tomo


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

just-that-ek.

listen mate, if your gf tells her parents about something as senstive as roids , then you are gona have a life time of trouble if you keep her. you will never be able to have any secrets together or be able to tell her anything that you wouldn't want her mum and dad to know. you'de be better off getting a true soul mate. you might think 'what's it gotta do with you pumphead ? keep ya nose out', but trust me mate i speak from expirience.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

She is concerned coz the media hype side effects aggression, small d!ck, spots etc.

Like others have said she'll be uneducated on the subject but has a false stereotypical view.

Just talk to her look on the net together, show her nhs statistics about hospital admissions from alcohol, smoking and Rec drugs compare that to admissions from steroids. Inform her these drugs are used to treat patients so they aren't that harmful.

You cud come to an agreement that if she notices any difference in your personality or mood then you'll stop.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> Update from last night,
> 
> At first we wernt getting abywhere..then she asked if I could wait a week for her to think about what she wants(like fcuk first pin tomo) I said yeah to keep her quiet. Then she asked if she could sleep then went back to normal took me to work.
> 
> ...


I know her well because most birds her age are the same as her! Trust me - don't lie about jabbing, don't let her tell u to wait a week, just jab now and say, I have already jabbed.

Bet she won't walk, if she's a bit more on the dramatic side of the fence, she may fake dump u for a few days and 'let' u come back with her ultimatum which will be something like 'first sign of roid rage and were over!!'

:lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Update again!

Got the talk from her mum and dad. Saying that its cheating, if I ever get road rage and hit her I'd be 6feet under, all the usual hype, about becoming sterile, having a heart attack, penis shrinking up ect..

On a plus he did say he knew I was on tabs which a was pleased with lol but saying. Deca, deca 200 in tablet forms nope just tbol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Christ. Is paracetamol cheating a headache?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

> got the talk from her mom and dad


im struggling to understand who being the most childish here , she for telling mummy and daddy or you for sitting there like a naughty schoolboy and listening to it.

man up and tell them to mind there own business for christs sake , this thread is starting to look like a grange hill commercial , they will be playing you 'just say no' next on the hi-fi if you sit and take it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a dutty dutty beast when I've cycled( more so than usual)

In that respect she loves it, she just doesn't want me to get ill that's all


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just jab it all and hulk smash her and her parents. Blame it on roid rage


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Love abit of anal hulk style I must say


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

However much test you're planning to take, double the dose. No way you should accept being threatened by her father just cause you consider doing something she isn't happy about. Unless you do something to re-assert yourself you might as well write off any chance of having a say in your own life.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Be honest... if you lie it'll all come out in the wash.

I have been there when the sh!t hits the fan and I'm on the receiving end :-/

Maybe get everyone concerned in a room together and have a rational conversation ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I know her well because most birds her age are the same as her! Trust me - don't lie about jabbing, don't let her tell u to wait a week, just jab now and say, I have already jabbed.
> 
> Bet she won't walk, if she's a bit more on the dramatic side of the fence, she may fake dump u for a few days and 'let' u come back with her ultimatum which will be something like 'first sign of roid rage and were over!!'
> 
> :lol:


Your spot on there Fatstuff i made a thread about this a few month ago as I told mine that I was using and she went mental at first but then I just said....Listen I was doing it arround 15 years before i even met you so you cant change me, like it or leave it.

Weve got to the point where we even have a little joke about it now and her fridge permanently is stocked up with hgh lol :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OP be a man, just tell them, tell them the truth, it will make life sooo much easier in the long run!!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

****! My wife does all my jabs. She trusts that I'm not an idiot and wouldn't do anything that would put me or her In danger. The way your missus is acting is as if you don't know what your doing and can't be trusted to make your own choices. Tell her to learn about it then make her mind up. Stay or go, plus what the fvck has it got to do with her dad. Tell him fvck off immediately mate! :nono: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Theres no point in trying to educate them on it, they are brain washed with how roids is perceived, like having a heart attack..really? Is 500mg pw gonna drop me dead?!

And I couldnt even do my first jab today bit gutted and even not due to her telling me a cant..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

why couldnt you jab?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

y not?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

either do it or don't, its as simple as that


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Bought hind of a cow so had to go cut it up


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

sam2012 said:


> either do it or don't, its as simple as that


I will do it, them saying $hit like that wont stop me. Infact its made me wanna do it even more!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That hind qtr must have cost a few hundred.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you couldnt do a jab which takes 2 minutes because you had to cut up a cow? :whistling: I think they have put you off and scared you


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure was


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

My Gf knows, my mother knows, my sister knows, my friends know... But they also know the responsible use I make from them, and they know I hardly drink, don't do party drugs and I keep a healthy lifestyle.

So yeah, they dislike the idea of me using gear but they also respect it.

To the op, crazy girlfriends can only bring crazy relationships.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

why doe? pinning is easy 2mins maybe dosent really hurt. not going to destory ur body by any means test will prob keep u more on the ball with everything feel better maybe a bit more hungryer stronger happier and well bigger lol as long as everything is in check. she should understand and learn things before thinking they know it all because a crap newspapper said how bad they are with zero evidence.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ironman1985bcn said:


> My Gf knows, my mother knows, my sister knows, my friends know... But they also know the responsible use I make from them, and they know I hardly drink, don't do party drugs and I keep a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> So yeah, they dislike the idea of me using gear but they also respect it.
> 
> To the op, crazy girlfriends can only bring crazy relationships.


Aha I get it!!!! You dont do "party drugs" but you do drugs and party haha good one :thumb:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

kingdale said:


> you couldnt do a jab which takes 2 minutes because you had to cut up a cow? :whistling: I think they have put you off and scared you


Dont think ny first jab woulda taken me to 2mins. Had to take her to work for 8 by the time I got back the butcher said he was ready as we were meeting at 9. And plus I need wipes.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ironman how was ur mum with it. Mine are still old fashioned so they would kick off but they'd be willing to listen to me I think,

I was typing in articles last night to educate her. Guess what her reply was... Some people!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

36-26 said:


> "I'm telling my mummy and daddy on you"
> 
> Oh dear lord your gf sounds like a real catch....
> 
> Tell her to stop whinging or your telling her Dad she loves it up the a$$, see how she likes it... lol


lol this obv


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

supermancss said:


> she sounds very immature... get rid or just keep her going for the sex. tell her how it is, don't have 'chats' about it. my bird had a little moan and i told her how it was going to go. she accepted now she loves it because i get bigger!
> 
> when you do split up, apply to nale animal forum and get posting ;]


agreed

we really are gonna need to see pics of the missus mate

purely to make a better judgement about the whole situation :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, how come everyone is so quick to say 'get rid' - they have been together nearly 3 years, i doubt any of u lot would just 'get rid' like that. dont u just love the internet!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

"i couldn't jab today because i bought hind of a cow so had to go cut it up"

could be the greatest thing i've ever read


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Dont think ny first jab woulda taken me to 2mins. Had to take her to work for 8 by the time I got back the butcher said he was ready as we were meeting at 9. And plus I need wipes.


Mate it sounds like ur making stuff up to avoid it i just baby wipes not a problem at all same thing more or less. and it baberly takes 2mins if u go slow mate needle in the syringe wipe the top of vial put air in needle put into vial inject air into vial draw out oil wipe area were ur going to pin and pin it bam ur done


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Just do what i do..get her to give you the jab,then if you do have roid rage n hit her its her fault really,because she gave you the the gear.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> Ironman how was ur mum with it. Mine are still old fashioned so they would kick off but they'd be willing to listen to me I think,
> 
> I was typing in articles last night to educate her. Guess what her reply was... Some people!


Well she isn't thrilled by the idea of it obviously, but I supose she knows I'll do it anyway.

and as Said I use them as much responsible way as possible.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

If I get enough reps hah,

So true fatstuff if it wasnt for the fact its been nearly 3years and we've been through alot, she would of actually been gone.

Anyone in the portsmouth area want some steaks pm me


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Barman said:


> Mate it sounds like ur making stuff up to avoid it i just baby wipes not a problem at all same thing more or less. and it baberly takes 2mins if u go slow mate needle in the syringe wipe the top of vial put air in needle put into vial inject air into vial draw out oil wipe area were ur going to pin and pin it bam ur done


Make it sound so easy, okay to preload the syringe the night before? Also how do I go about warming up the oil


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

yeh should be dont see the point just go to the bathroom and pin lol havent a clue about warming oil never did it dont have to unless its crashed i think


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Tell her you are going to start the cycle and, ask her half way through if she can see if anything (serious) changes with you, apart from exploding in size.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

this is why the media are idiots, they just get people who abuse steroids and plaster them everywhere....when i started seeing my girlfriend she knew i loved the gym and being 18 i said i would never inject and just do orals...when i came to want to inject i just bought the stuff and told her, she gave the whole 'il tell everyone and leave you' and i just explained that if she cared about me she would support me through something that i loved

i just explained to her that i had been reasearching them for months and its not as harmful to me as some people who drink daily or do drugs....5 months later and she still isnt impressed but understands that they arnt as bad as people say unless abused. if this is what you want to do i wouldnt let anybody stop you, parents, girlfriends, friends...anyone


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

just-that-ek said:


> Make it sound so easy, okay to preload the syringe the night before? Also how do I go about warming up the oil


Ooooo, how much?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Somehow, somewhere in all of this I sense a disaster coming along. Not in a physical way,but something like:

"I'm fkn going if you're gonna put that sh!te in your veins" Just as you're doing it in the bathroom, and she busts the door open.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> Anyway she picked me up from work saying she was either gonna tell my mum or I tell her that I was gonna start pinning.


how old are you ? 15 16 ?


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Does she even lift?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"Mummy he tried to put his winkle in my bot bot" !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> okay to preload the syringe the night before?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Gf told him too, silly!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Gf told him too, silly!


i bet he apologises after he cums.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

kingdale said:


> i bet he apologises after he cums.


Do you have to make such a mess, you dirty boy!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haven't really read this but if GFs don't like it and u want to do it tell em to fuk off 

It's your choice at the end of the day.

I personally prefer a guy that takes steroids and is massive


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Is this sh1te still going ??....and its been a few days now Sunbeam.....im hoping you have gave her that p45 by now,because if you havent....

......................Kill yourself :death:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just her her the vials were incredibly small dildos and she has just ruined the surprise gift. Thus riddling her with guilt


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Is this sh1te still going ??....and its been a few days now Sunbeam.....im hoping you have gave her that p45 by now,because if you havent....
> 
> ......................Kill yourself :death:


I must admit I have not read the last 10 pages but that sume it up.

Many moons ago I was sitting in with a girl and said "I need to do my jab". Romantic I know but I knew her well. She looked puzzled. So I went out to the kitchen and fired up., She came in mid injection and shouts "What the **** are you doing". I said "Im injecting steroids, I told you this ages ago". "No you ****ing didn't" was the reply. I shortly after realised it was actually the other bird I was ploughing that I had told. **** it took a lot of vodka and cocaine to get me laid that night


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a little chat with the missus at the weekend about whether I should try PH or AAS. She was fine about it and said whichever one I choose to do she's ok with it, but would rather I did PH as they're legal.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MF88 said:


> I had a little chat with the missus at the weekend about whether I should try PH or AAS. She was fine about it and said whichever one I choose to do she's ok with it, *but would rather I did PH as they're legal.*


Thats the bit I don't understand. Would she feel different if PH were made illegal?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Thats the bit I don't understand. Would she feel different if PH were made illegal?


I think it's more of a panic of me being caught and locked up, but I told her that would never happen.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fawk that i would just tell her to buzz of if it takes that little to make her upset


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I had a little chat with the missus at the weekend about whether I should try PH or AAS. She was fine about it and said whichever one I choose to do she's ok with it, but would rather I did PH as they're legal.


i thought it was legal to buy AAS in the UK ? , and illegal to sell them , unless they changed the law again -which they seem to do on a weekly basis these days.


----------

